# Recent adoption/rehoming.



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

About 2 months ago my wife ( and I reluctantly) adopted/rehomed a 10 month old little girl V. I was not 100% convinced this was a good idea. But I had little to say in it.


Well as always my wife was right. She has fit into our family perfectly. The previous owners had smaller kids and were having some trouble with her being a little to rambunctious but also food aggression with the kids.
. She is perfect with us. No food aggression at all. We think she was not getting enough exercise, but now with daily walks/runs and playing with our 3 year old male she is great. The 2 v's "fight" all the time. You would think they are killing each other until you see the tails wagging happily a million miles an hour. Zoltan our male out weighs her by almost 20 lbs but she more than holds her own and is most often the instigator.


But following in her new brothers foot steps she has already been to the emergency vet to get 4 staples in her side where she got poked by something chasing thru the woods. She never slowed down and is all healed up. I just hope this is the last time to emergency vet for her ( 5 times for her brother to emergency vet)


We have people asking about them all the time and they want one. We do not discourage but let them know the commitment involved with a V. Luckily my wife does 95% of the work and I just get the short wind down night walk.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Sounds like happy ending for that girl and Zoltan, congratulations. They are like popcorn, never can just have one!
If you happen to have pictures, this forum loves to see those.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This made me laugh "But I had little say in it."
I tell people "My husband just plays with whatever dog I bring home."
This is true for our personal dogs, fosters, or just weekend dogs before transport. He never knows how many dogs will be here, before he walks in the door. If it's a long road trip for pickup. He knows where I'm going, and sometimes has even seen a picture of the dog.
In all these years, he has went with me 2X to pickup a dog. June, and then last month for Jasper and Hunter. 
I tell people how blessed I am. My husband works very hard, so that I can spend days playing with dogs, and grandbabies. I'm not sure how I ever got so lucky.

So happy your family gave her a chance.
Gabica is sooo right. It's hard to have just one.


----------

